# Ocala Rainbow gathering 2018



## Chazten

Any of y'all lovely people on here planning on being at the Ocala gathering? Gonna try to slide through since we'll be in central Florida here soon


----------



## NeonMimic

Whats this rainbow gathering? I'll be in the area and might be interested


----------



## Naked Lilies

I'm gonna give it a whirl. Already on the east coast, so why the heck not.


----------



## Naked Lilies

NeonMimic said:


> Whats this rainbow gathering? I'll be in the area and might be interested


Feb 8 - 18


----------



## kimmkerr

I'm planning on heading that way soon. do you have an exact location for it?


----------



## Naked Lilies

kimmkerr said:


> I'm planning on heading that way soon. do you have an exact location for it?


Exact locations don't happen until typically a week before. Your best bet is to follow the facebook groups. There should be a holding camp posted somewhere in the comments.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/490995127768059/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1674753092782810/


----------



## Naked Lilies

Holding camp # is 770-662-6112. You should be able to get directions off of that.


----------



## Chazten

NeonMimic said:


> Whats this rainbow gathering? I'll be in the area and might be interested



It's just a gathering of people in the woods every year, it's not advertised much because the forest service isn't very fond of the gatherings, but yeah, just google rainbow gathering for basic info about it and if you want to come to the Ocala regional hmu and I can give you specific details


----------



## Chazten

kimmkerr said:


> I'm planning on heading that way soon. do you have an exact location for it?


I think seed camp is currently at freak creek!


----------



## Chazten

Naked Lilies said:


> I'm gonna give it a whirl. Already on the east coast, so why the heck not.


Hell yeah hmu when your down in the area, we are heading south from Colorado in a couple days, we might help with the set up if we get there soon enough!


----------



## Naked Lilies

Chazten said:


> Hell yeah hmu when your down in the area, we are heading south from Colorado in a couple days, we might help with the set up if we get there soon enough!


Fer sure. Probably won't be there until official start tho


----------



## Kabocha

I'll see if I can swing on by for sure!


----------



## Soulutions

I'm heading that way from TN, with limited knowledge. Should I aim for the city of Ocala first an then figure the rest out from there?


----------



## Chazten

Soulutions said:


> I'm heading that way from TN, with limited knowledge. Should I aim for the city of Ocala first an then figure the rest out from there?



Yeah that would be fine, I personally would go directly to the Ocala national forest though, maybe Astor, there's plenty of places to camp out or you can go directly to the seed camp, the gathering has already started set up


----------



## Soulutions

Ok, sounds good. But its going until the 18th right?


----------



## Naked Lilies

Soulutions said:


> Ok, sounds good. But its going until the 18th right?


Technically it goes beyond that. There's "seed camp" the week before, then "cleanup" the week after.


----------



## Bedheadred

I will be there! Should be a weird fun time


----------



## Naked Lilies

Bedheadred said:


> I will be there! Should be a weird fun time


Fuck ya, it's Florida. I would expect nothing less.


----------



## Soulutions

Just showed up in Ocala. Nearly there!


----------



## Chazten

Hell yeah i hope to have some good times, if you see a skinny dude with glasses and a big ass white German shepherd come say hi and we can smoke down


----------



## Soulutions

Can do, im gonna try and make it to Astor today


----------



## Chazten

Soulutions said:


> Can do, im gonna try and make it to Astor today


Like tempura said, you can go straight to the creek now, there's a seed camp, call the light line posted earlier by another commenter!


----------



## RICHARD WILLIAMS

Anyone in SW Florida??? 1 guy 1 small awesome female puppy and pack need Ride to the gathering or anywhere up north get at me here or [email protected] or use that email to HMU on FB


----------



## NeonMimic

Where is the Camp specifically like on a map? I’m going to be in Florida soon and would love to go


----------



## Countrytime Sky

Rainbow gathering is a gathering of the people a.k.a the rainbow family. There is much going on as in different camp's doing such thing's as eating, socializing, sharing stories, trading, which is another thing they do at a rainbow gathering, which is in trade circle, no money allowed except one time I seen at the Utah gathering someone had money on there trading blanket which is a no no only trading or bartering. There is a lot more info research it if you have the ways 


NeonMimic said:


> Whats this rainbow gathering? I'll be in the area and might be interested


----------



## kazzy94

I might go and bring my half brother.


----------



## cherryb0mb

can't wait


----------



## Josh Rogue Carden

kimmkerr said:


> I'm planning on heading that way soon. do you have an exact location for it?


Its going to be at freak creek.


----------



## Keno Star

Yea find me in da Projex


----------



## Kabocha

Hope it's been good thus far. I wasn't able to make it out last week like i'd planned, but things are shaping up for me to make it there around this Wednesday. I've never been to a rainbow gathering before, what should I expect?


----------



## Chazten

KeNoe said:


> Yea find me in da Projex



Lmao them projex kids is rowdy


----------



## AdamDraw

Has a holding camp been set up for Acola yet? I was the dude with the Aussie btw if anyone seen me at Ocala.


----------



## NeonMimic

KeNoe said:


> Yea find me in da Projex


Were you the guy who had the vest with Sonic the Hedgehog on it?


----------



## NapalmBreath

KeNoe said:


> Yea find me in da Projex




Woah woah woah, you gotta get jumped out if you're leaving goat camp.


----------



## KhaleesiQuinn

Does anyone have a date for the gathering in Ocala this year?


----------



## RottonCotton

And I thought rainbows were so friendly and peace , nature loving people . Lol 



NapalmBreath said:


> Woah woah woah, you gotta get jumped out if you're leaving goat camp.


----------



## Chazten

RottonCotton said:


> And I thought rainbows were so friendly and peace , nature loving people . Lol


The Ocala gathering is a lil more drainbow than rainbow


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

One day, I'll make it to this event.


----------



## Hugh Manitee

I have never yet attended a Rainbow Gathering before, and will be in the Carolinas some time this fall. Any more specific info like dates so I can plan my trip? Also, I heard Rainbow Gs had no alcohol generally but that the GA one was something of a booze fest. Has tradition changed or was I misinformed? Thanks! Love herb but hordes of boozers and tweakers scare me.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

Why are all these gatherings In these places? 

I really dislike the south, and would be incredibly timid trying to travel down that way with psychedelics. Even cannabis can get you into some serious trouble in those parts...

Oh well, Im just happy that these things still exist and that people are still actively seeking them out, even if I can't attend.


----------



## Chazten

LysergicAbreaction said:


> Why are all these gatherings In these places?
> 
> I really dislike the south, and would be incredibly timid trying to travel down that way with psychedelics. Even cannabis can get you into some serious trouble in those parts...
> 
> Oh well, Im just happy that these things still exist and that people are still actively seeking them out, even if I can't attend.


These are the regionals man yes the nationals were in the south this year but there’s regionals all over and the nationals are all over


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

Yeah, that's what I have been hearing.

I've never been to a gathering, but myself and a group of friends frequently embark on prolonged psychedelic ventures in nature, and some who have been to gatherings and who have also been to our deal say there are similar aspects to what we are doing. I keep getting told that "you have to go to a gathering, you would love it"

There is actually a rainbow community that is fairly active in my area, and chances are that if I timed things right I wouldn't even have to travel very far.

...however, are these things safe? I mean, if just anybody can go online and get directions don't these events get crowded with individuals who may not understand the culture and principles related to these meetings, who might in essence cause trouble? Our group is fairly secretive, and selective about who shows up, I mean, I don't want to be taking psychedelics around violent maniacs, or thieves, or police, or people who in general just have bad intentions, so I'm curious to hear about how these things usually turn out as far as the majority chillness of those who show up.

Despite my concerns, I am still told to go to one of these things. If the people really represent what the claim to I think it would be awesome, it sounds like a culture with principles that I can dig and relate to. 

I'm a fairly reclusive person, I mean, outside of my small group of friends and the occasional dead show or festival I really don't interact with strangers, I know I should step out of my comfort zone more, but I actually enjoy the lifestyle we have created. The general culture at large just seems so misguided and depressing, so I am always cautious when I have to venture outside of my home circle of friends.

Sorry for the long rant, I always go online right after smoking hash, I guess it inspires my long winded attributes to kick into full gear, I can see why writers enjoy the stuff any way.


----------

